# halt shutdown - nothing happens

## Guest

Just installed Gentoo after years of BSD.

I can't reboot/shutdown/halt.

There is no operator in /etc/group.

What's wrong?  :Mad: 

----------

## TheWart

are you doing this as a normal user?  If so, then you need to be in the wheel group.

----------

## Guest

No.  Nothing happens as su or root either.

Neither in console nor in terminal in X.

Andreas

----------

